# Back Into The Fire



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's been over eight months since I've done a slingshot shooting video . I haven't been shooting all that much either in that time . I've done some occasional tin can shooting . The weather was nice so I thought I would hang a match and test out my new iphone camera . Eight months ago I was lighting the matches while swinging and spinning . Lost that skill from lack of practice . Seeing a match light again may have lit the fire in my soul . I thought I might as well share in my joy to those who can appreciate it .


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Big bad snipers back!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, it seems you're more in shape than never!!!

Always love to see your videos. Keep them coming!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

The Fire is back!! in the right time for the winter 

Good shooting as always Treefork!

Volp


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Good shot. What kind of slingshot are you using?

Njones


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Big bad snipers back!!!


Thanks OPM. I'm in the process of coming back.Got some work to do .



Quercusuber said:


> Well, it seems you're more in shape than never!!!
> 
> Always love to see your videos. Keep them coming!!
> 
> Best regards ...Q


Thanks Q ! i enjoy your creations !



Volp said:


> The Fire is back!! in the right time for the winter
> 
> Good shooting as always Treefork!
> 
> Volp


Thank you Volp.



Njones said:


> Good shot. What kind of slingshot are you using?
> 
> Njones


I was using a Generation One Scout . I can usually pick it up and get on target after a warm up .


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I dunno how you guys do that. I'd spend several lifetimes trying.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes Yes you still have the magic touch...Understand of little shooting over the past few months.....with many other activities fishing..biking..canoeing

do all while the summer time weather is nice.....You will be shooting indoors come winter time in the upper loft....I knew you could do it

Always apleasureto watch your video's .. as well as a fewother member's

OM


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You are a beast!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I dunno how you guys do that. I'd spend several lifetimes trying.


Give it a try . You will surprise yourself . You have to experiment with it . Many times the match will break or or just knock the material off the head . It helps me to relax and focus doing this .



oldmiser said:


> Yes Yes you still have the magic touch...Understand of little shooting over the past few months.....with many other activities fishing..biking..canoeing
> 
> do all while the summer time weather is nice.....You will be shooting indoors come winter time in the upper loft....I knew you could do it
> 
> ...


I've really been side tracked the last year and lost my drive and passion . I find you can't force it .Just kept in touch with the forum so I wouldn't completely fall out .



Dayhiker said:


> You are a beast!


 Thanks DH . it looks easy in the video but behind the scenes is a lot of practice.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm almost at a lost for words great video as always!!!!! I love shooting, but I enjoy watching videos like yours just as much. You and countless others on this Forum make a positive impression on our younger members. As far as not practicing, I think you are a very gifted marksman at whatever you chose to shoot. WELCOME BACK(-:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice...glad you haven't lost your touch bud! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good to see you back at it.

There is definitely a doppleganger I see as I watch the first part of the video. Just don't have time to figure it out.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome ! I envy you guys that can do that and never get tired of watching those that can.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> Nice...glad you haven't lost your touch bud! :thumbsup:


Thanks RS . I'm working my way back .



Rayshot said:


> Good to see you back at it.
> 
> There is definitely a doppleganger I see as I watch the first part of the video. Just don't have time to figure it out.


Thanks Ray . Wait on the doppleganger . I was a mess . Just got home from a sweaty mountain bike ride .lol



fsa46 said:


> Awesome ! I envy you guys that can do that and never get tired of watching those that can.


Get in there Frank . It takes some time but its worth it . You won't light one unless you hand one up .


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice Shot!  You are the Master of the flame


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhh, TF ... It is always a joy to see you shoot! By the way, I like the new, fuzzier you ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent shooting as always.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Fellas jus so you know.......it's a couple years back now when Treefork and I met on the Blowgun Forum and I was watching him do this with a Blow Gun. Back then I thought BG's were more accurate than a SS which I've since discovered differently. Not sure how TF and I got talking about SS's but he suggested I come over here to the SS Forum and check things out here and I saw him do the same thing with a SS. I was solidly impressed and knew then and there I was going to get back into SS's again from my absence as a kid. So now when my wife is givin me what for I just say "It's Treeforks fault" :rofl:

Nice shooting Marty. Those balls seem to hit with quite a "Thud". Are you using 1/2 inch in that video?

I quite enjoyed Charles's comment about the fuzzier you. But for both you guys.......being a retired Barber......my clippers still work when ever you make it to the neighbourhood. grin :naughty:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Nice Shot!  You are the Master of the flame


Thanks Randy . It all started with the pocket predator contests , We had some fun !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Ahhh, TF ... It is always a joy to see you shoot! By the way, I like the new, fuzzier you ....
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles . Yes long hair and a beard . I want to be like you .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Teach said:


> Fellas jus so you know.......it's a couple years back now when Treefork and I met on the Blowgun Forum and I was watching him do this with a Blow Gun. Back then I thought BG's were more accurate than a SS which I've since discovered differently. Not sure how TF and I got talking about SS's but he suggested I come over here to the SS Forum and check things out here and I saw him do the same thing with a SS. I was solidly impressed and knew then and there I was going to get back into SS's again from my absence as a kid. So now when my wife is givin me what for I just say "It's Treeforks fault" :rofl:
> 
> Nice shooting Marty. Those balls seem to hit with quite a "Thud". Are you using 1/2 inch in that video?
> 
> I quite enjoyed Charles's comment about the fuzzier you. But for both you guys.......being a retired Barber......my clippers still work when ever you make it to the neighbourhood. grin :naughty:


Glad you decided to join this forum but don't keep using me as an accuse for your addictions LOL I was using 1/2 inch ammo . Good eye .

I may have to take you up on the offer for the haircut and shave . LOL


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

TREEFORK!!! Good to see you again. The Jeremiah Johnson look looks good on you.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> TREEFORK!!! Good to see you again. The Jeremiah Johnson look looks good on you.
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd . Just having some fun


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

YES! 
He's back! 
Lord of fire! 
Video looked good on the new phone. 
I hope you join in on the Periscope shoots in the future.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> YES!
> He's back!
> Lord of fire!
> Video looked good on the new phone.
> I hope you join in on the Periscope shoots in the future.


Thank's Bean . You've been known to be the cause of many fires ! lol


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Fabulous shooting. Wish I could match your skill.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Onyx said:


> Fabulous shooting. Wish I could match your skill.


Thanks . Go for it . If you don't try it won't happen .


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Shooting at small targets will definitely make you a better shot. Shoot small miss small. Great shooting by the way.

Njones


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Njones said:


> Shooting at small targets will definitely make you a better shot. Shoot small miss small. Great shooting by the way.
> 
> Njones


You're right on about small targets ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Over-indulgence can make one feel, uh, "burned out" even from the most beloved past time. Glad you got it back


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Ahhhhhh yes the Pocket Predator contest to watch those videos today still amazes me. I watched Bill's videos many times thinking someday I would be even a fraction as good as Bill. Then I met MJ and his family and I was in for an experience of a lifetime from that point on. MJ and Jodi put on the MWST. That is where I got to meet some of the most incredible people ever. One that comes to mind is TreeFork. They just don't get much better than this gentleman. I hope no matter what the future holds for slingshots, I hope Marty always stays in touch and will attend the 2016 MWST, if nothing else just to visit.


----------

